# Does Anyone Tow Without Wd/sway Control?



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm looking for some opinions/advice...
Here's the deal - I'm towing a new-to-me 23rs with an '05 F350 V10. Picked up the 23rs last weekend in CO - no WD hitch. Dragged it up to 9,000+ feet in the mountains and then back home to WY through some serious wind & rain. It pulled like a dream. I never felt any sway at all. We get some strong wind here in WY and I was originally thinking about getting something for sway control. But after this weekend, I'm questioning whether or not I need to. What do you all think about this? Does anyone tow without WD/sway control?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well this is a can of worms that gets opened sometimes. The combo you have may not require much on the way of either due to several factors.

Load capability of the TV easily handles the tongue weight of the trailer

The wheel base of the truck helps prevent sway on the short trailer.

The weight of the TV also minimizes the sway potential of the trailer.

All this said, once you load up the trailer you may make things worse depending on how you load the trailer. As you can significantly increase tongue weight (or reduce it which would be bad). Having weight distribution and sway control costs very little for the added peice of mind that is gives you.

I would get either a Dual cam from Reese or a Equal-i-zer brand hitch and not worry about it after that. The fact you asked the question means you will think about it every time you tow and that makes the trip a lot more tiring then it should be.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree with Camper Andy... Get one so you don't have to worry about it (or think about it) anymore.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have towed without the sway bar but it was by mistake. Honestly I didnt really notice a huge difference. Probally due to the wheelbase and weight of my Suburban. I did put it back on though because of the big rigs on the interstate it does seem to help some.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

When I have encountered sway conditions with my trailer - it was due to a combination of passing 18 wheelers, sometimes accompanied by a crosswind. I have yet to feel sway due to just wind alone although it sure is possible. I tow in wind on every trip here in West Texas and wouldn't take a trip without our Equalizer.

-CC


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been down this road with along with a few others. The short answer is that you probably don't need WD and SC with your set-up. I wanted to have good SC, but in order to do that without buying a VERY expensive hitch you'd have to include WD - the Equal-I-Zer and Reese Dual Cam both incorporate WD and SC together.

I was suggested to me by Carey (Colorado_dirtbikers) to try this hitch: Reese High Performance SC. The difference in design would allow you to have good SC using friction pads instead of the WD spring arms locked into a cam. This means that you don't NEED to use a lot of tension on the spring arms (less WD) to achieve the desired level of SC.

I haven't purchased this system yet because I have not yet heard enough about it. It sounds good in theory, but the Reese Dual Cam and Equal-I-Zer get such good reviews that I'm chicken to try something new. (Sayonara - don't worry, I'm probably still going to get this one just to be able to review it here.)

I know that I didn't do a very good job of explaining this, but IMO, the bottom line is that you don't _NEED_ WD/SC. If you do end up wanting SC most of the options that are under $500 will incorporate WD which you probably do not need.

If you are interested, here's a link to the original thread I started regarding the hitches.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I have the anti sway bar and sometimes I think its not needed but there have been a couple of times I'm glad I had it. It seems everytime I get on the interstate I come up on a slower moving wide load. Getting past those is a little stressful and sometimes I will get on the shoulder of the road to get by them. The anti-sway is a BIG help when you get into this situation. I always use mine just for times like those.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im using a little WD and SC just to be safe. If it is a short trip from storage to home ill pass on the WD/SC but with the family, i hook it all up. does not take too much time for the piece of mind you get.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Is the 350 a dually?


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a 26RLS TT. The tow vehicle is a 200 F350 crew cab DRW 4x4. I have towed with and w/o the equilizer(couldnt find the jesus clips) and could not tell a difference. Now with the 95 Bronco that a whole different ballgame. Towing a long trailer with a short wheelbase you better have it.







However, I did find the clips and will use it because it gives me piece of mind. Use it and be safe. MY$0.02


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats a 2000.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

ember said:


> Is the 350 a dually?


No not a dually and it is a short bed. My DH gets busy during the week so I jumped in since he has not had time to answer.

Erin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We use a little wd on our setup, just enough to move some weight forward and get the benefit of the sway control from the equal-i-zer. Too much wd and the ride gets nasty. I do tow it back and forth from where I store it without any wd and it tows fine. I wouldn't want to tow a far distance loaded up without it though.

Mike


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been towing trailers for many years without sway control.
If you load your trailer with the proper hitch weight you should never have a problem.
Sway happens when you don't have much hitch weight.
Equalizer bars are more important in my books.
Gary


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you are going to tow with out weight dist, please check your weights. Even a 350 has tow acceptable tounge weights, one for load carrying and one for weight distribution.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Whenever I tow I always use both. Gives me piece of mind too.
Better be safe then sorry. That's my 2 cents

willie


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi WYO,

I'm still a relative newbie, but here's my 2 cents, (get another 250 opinions and get a gallon of fuel for free!) in most cases you "may" not feel the sway, but when you might need it, a tire slips off the edge of the road, a rut, tire blows, freak gust of wind, that little bit extra investment and help just might save the day.

No matter what adventure I take on, sailing open ocean, towing our TT, no matter what, I will always try to stack the deck in my favor as much as I can.

Now, get out there and have some fun with the new TT, and a belated welcome to Outbackers!

Carl


----------

